# Schöne Teile für die Mojo`s



## exklusiv-bikes (5. November 2008)

Hallo Ibisians,
postet mal schöne Teile für die Göttervögel .
Einige Hersteller haben wirklich gute "Editionen" ihrer Parts
Beispielsweise Hope M4 Red oder RaceFace DEUS Red






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. November 2008)

Mann o Mann ist die Race Face Kurbel geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (6. November 2008)

Jop Jop  

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...112&prev=/images?q=rot+5+schaltung&um=1&hl=de

Das wäre der Hit


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute , diese super geile Kurbel ist jetzt verfügbar . ich halte sie in der Hand und kann nur sagen "es ist wie im Traum "
die Sache hat nur einen Haken,ihr müßt Euch beeilen, es giebt nur 50 Stück davon in Germany !!!
Gruß an Alle


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scheibenbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

und eine weitere davon hab ich 

rote kettenblätter wären der brüller - damit der übergang passt. und die oberfläche hätte man vorher vielleicht auch polieren können.. damit es nicht so angerauht wirkt.
..alles in allem aber schon recht schick


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (3. Dezember 2008)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> und eine weitere davon hab ich
> 
> rote kettenblätter wären der brüller - damit der übergang passt. und die oberfläche hätte man vorher vielleicht auch polieren können.. damit es nicht so angerauht wirkt.
> ..alles in allem aber schon recht schick



@Scheibenbremse
ja die roten Kettenblätter hätte sich vielleicht der ein oder andere gewünscht,aber die DEUS RED ist eine EDITION und da hat RaceFace sicher schon weiter gedacht , was die Versorgung mit Ersatzkettenblättern angeht.
Dadurch , dass RaceFace den Kurbelstern nach dem eloxieren gefräst hat , finde ich den Übergang zum Kettenblatt einfach nur geil .
Ja , und poliert ist sie doch , bis auf die Oberseite , auch. Ich finde die Kombi aus poliert und "metallic efekt" an den Kurbelarmen ist gut gelungen, oder ??
Gruß


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie schwer ist die Kurbel? Komplett natürlich und selbst abgewogen keine Herstellerangaben bitte!


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (4. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist die Kurbel? Komplett natürlich und selbst abgewogen keine Herstellerangaben bitte!



RaceFace gibt bei 175mm ein Gewicht von 850 gr für die DEUS XC an .
Tatsächlich gewogen mit Innenlager und zwei Spacern für 68er Gehäuse , bei Armlänge 175  =  839 gr


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Info, aber da ist meine XTR zwar nicht so schön aber leichter!


----------



## Härtner (4. Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit ner aerozine

http://www.aerozinebike.com/htm/products-p52.htm


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Dezember 2008)

Jo das ist mal was anderes! Hab jetzt schon öfter von der was gelesen, aber gibt es schon Langzeiterfahrung, Haltbarkeit, Qualität ......???
Gibts auch einen Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (5. Dezember 2008)

im bb wurde irgenwas mit ca 250 gequatscht ich selbst fahre sie nicht bin aber am überlegen mir sie zu kaufen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Dezember 2008)

Im Workshop steht ab 239.- für die Kurbel mit Titanachse. Jetzt wollte ich noch schreiben das ich mir lieber eine XTR beim Chainreaction um 221.- Kaufe ! Aber es war einmal und ist nicht mehr jetzt kostet sie 300.- 
Ich hab gewusst das Shimano die Preise um 15% anhebt, aber von 221.- auf 300.-  das ist ja eine Erhöhung von gute 35%!


----------



## mother lode (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei Chainreaction gibt es ja auch den Cane Creek IS 110 Steuersatz, welchen ich mir für meinen Aufbau besorgen möchte. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob in schwarz oder silber (passend zu den Schwingen). Hat jemand vllt. ein Foto vom verbauten Steuersatz in silber? Ich befürchte nämlich, daß es in dieser Kombination mit scharzem Vorbau und Spacern nicht wirklich harmonieren würde.

Außerdem:

Welche minimale Einstecktiefe ist für Sattelsützen an einem 19"-Rahmen eigentlich vorgeschrieben? Das wäre für meine Wahl einer _schönen_ Sattelstütze wichtig...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Dezember 2008)

In welchem Rahmen willst du den Steuersatz einbauen? 
Warum willst du eigentlich genau den Steuersatz? Der kostet 120.- Euronen da bekommst du schönere, z.b. King, Hope oder Race Face.


----------



## mother lode (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

der Steuersatz ist für ein Mojo; daher brauche ich einen passenden IS-Steuersatz und der Cane Creek hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen. Was für andere gibt es denn noch, die auch an den Rahmen passen? Ich dachte, das sei kein universeller Standard für integrierte Steuersätze.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Dezember 2008)

Aha...OK ich dachte du meintest einen normalen Steuersatz! Wie den http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28509 aber jetzt weiß ich was du meinst! Da müsste auch dieser http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18083 oder http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29612 passen?! 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, der Ritchey ist natürlich auch sehr schön und auch recht schlicht, aber dann müßte ich ja schon fast wieder Lenker und Vorbau von Ritchey nehmen...  Ob der Hope paßt, weiß ich nicht. Danke für den Tip auf jeden Fall. Noch habe ich ja Zeit zu überlegen.

MfG


----------



## Ismael (7. Dezember 2008)

Bleib beim CC IS 110. Den baust du ran und kannst ihn dann vergessen, denn er wird dir nie Probleme bereiten. Bin super zufrieden mit dem und habe ihn in schwarz an einem Mojo SL (matte clear) mit blauen links. 
Gruss


----------



## mother lode (12. Dezember 2008)

Bisher habe ich fast keinen SL-Rahmen mit den vernickelten Links gesehen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich so macht. Dann werde ich über die Farbe des Steuersatzes entscheiden. Der rote sieht abgesehen davon aber ebenfalls gut aus. Die Farbe ist doch gerade richtig zu Weinachten und paßt auch zu der Kurbel und den Bremsen.


----------



## mother lode (14. Dezember 2008)

Als alternative Kurbel böte sich vllt. auch diese RF Next SL an. Nicht alltäglich, etwas weniger Farbe und immernoch sehr schick. Bezgl. Gewicht habe ich ~750g gelesen (wahrsch. ohne Lager). Über Funktion und Haltbarkeit kann ich leider nichts sagen...


----------



## Härtner (14. Dezember 2008)

Bei sowas schmerzt jeder Kratzer ;(


----------



## mother lode (14. Dezember 2008)

Dann müßte man das Mojo ja gleich in eine Vitrine stellen. Ich finde, so ein paar Kratzer stehen auch einer Carbon-Kurbel ganz gut...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Race Face Kurbel ist zwar schön aber extrem teuer und noch dazu nicht besonders leicht. Aber wenn eine bereit ist soviel Geld auszugeben dann gleich das böseste was der markt hergibt. !!!! Clavicula!!!!


----------



## mother lode (14. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, teuer ist sie und 750g ohne Lager sind wirklich nicht sehr wenig. Deshalb fand sich wohl auch kaum irgendwo eine Angabe. Clavicula ist natürlich ohne Vergleich. Hab ich neulich an einem Mojo SL gesehen. Es hat mich böse angestarrt, da hab ich schnell weggeguckt.


----------



## Härtner (14. Dezember 2008)

die würde ich wieder rum fahren   ^^


----------



## mother lode (6. Februar 2009)

Um die Liste weiter zu vervollständigen:

Hope Innenlager

Diese Teil kenne ich bisher nur von GoCycle´s Mojo SL (paßt in Rot jedenfalls sehr gut zu den Links). Vllt. generell geeignet als Upgrade für die Innenlager der Truvativ-Kurbeln. Die rostfreien INA-Lager sollten jedenfalls hochwertiger und langlebiger sein als die Standardlager. Ein zweifacher Nutzen also.
Ich habe sie mir in schönem Schwarz für beide Räder plus Umbaukit bestellt und werde sie demnächst einbauen. Die Lieferzeit war mit 1 Monat allerdings recht lang.











Wenn man ne andere Kurbel hat...






...so Sieht es am Mojo auf jeden Fall auch verschärft aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (7. Februar 2009)

Mhm ja so ne THM wäre schon richtig geile Sahne zu nem guten Erdbeerkuchen 

Edit von dem Sl will ich en Komplettbild, dass wäre dann das erste graue Sl was mir gefällt


----------



## mother lode (15. Februar 2009)

Hier ein Link zu mehr Fotos davon:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5219654#post5219654

An sich in grau und mit den blauen Teilen ein sehr schöner Aufbau, nur die Gabel verwässert das ganze etwas. Eine DT Swiss XMC130 würde da in meinen Augen sicherlich besser passen - ein wenig schwarz und anthrazit mit blauer Nabe... 
Den schwarzen und braunen Rahmen finde ich auch definitiv schöner, nachdem ich das graue mal in natura begutachtet habe.


----------



## Härtner (16. Februar 2009)

mhm schick schick


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (4. März 2009)

*SRAM XO Edition*
leider nur sehr begrenzte Stückzahlen 
aber richtig geil 
//fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/296387]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## mother lode (4. März 2009)

Hui, ganz schon mutig. Es gab doch auch mal solch ein Custom-Mojo in Pink...
Mein Ding ist es nicht so - in der Hinsicht bin ich eher konservativ, aber die Sache an sich ist schon interessant. Ich störe mich im Grunde nur ein wenig an den doch etwas zu aufdringlichen Kurbeln.
Würde die Teile gerne in natura oder ein paar davon an Rädern (vllt. ja sogar Mojos) sehen. Die rote Kollektion paßt sicherlich an die Räder von ein paar Leuten hier und die goldene Version sieht auch ganz passabel aus.


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
also das Rot (Redwin) der Trigger und des Schaltwerkes passen schon mal wie der berühmte A... aufm Eimer . Auf dem Bild ist es etwas verfälscht !! Das Bike ist gerade in den Geburtswehen,Bilder folgen (Galerie)
Gruß an Alle


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo an Alle,
hier nun mal ein Mojo SL aus den vorgenanntel Teilen.
mehr Bilder in der Galerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Härtner (24. Juni 2009)

fast schon too much


----------

